
Show HN: Title Race – Race for the Premier League Title - iisbum
https://titlerace.me/
======
iisbum
One for the Football fans out there...

I couldn't find an easy way to track the remaining fixtures for Liverpool and
Manchester City (and also at the time Spurs) so I decided to build a website
to make it super easy.

Everything updates automatically via data from: [https://www.football-
data.org/](https://www.football-data.org/)

